# Some girly screen savers



## RB

Here are some girly screen savers I've put on my kindle...hopefully I'll be able to figure out how to transfer them to the K2 on Feb. 25th!!
Don't know what I'm doing wrong, but no matter how many times I try to make them smaller in photobucket, they still come out huge when I put them on this site!! Sorry!


----------



## ConnieK

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Very pretty!


----------



## Kathy

Very nice.


----------



## Meemo

Nice - I suspect a couple of those would make nice custom skins as well.


----------

